# Milk



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2011)

I read somewhere that milk can aid in liver support while on cycle. Does anyone have any info on this? I ve added milk back into my diet and have noticed I feel much better and my acne is clearing in just a week. Just curious if it's just me or is this for real.


----------



## vannesb (Nov 28, 2011)

Never heard that, i drink a lot of milk dont know if it helps my liver.  i take several liver supports myself.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 28, 2011)

are you sure you're not confusing it with milk thistle? Lol, joking.

I've never heard that about milk but I do drink a ton of it. I go thru about a gallon every 2-3 days.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2011)

I used to drink a shut load. I stopped for 4 months for contest prep and felt like shot. I just got back on it and feel really good and my skin is clearing up. I wish I could find the article but a guy said that milk works better than milk thistle.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 28, 2011)

Milk is for babies as Arnold would say. Plus it has too much sugar. Now Cheese, thats a different story. 

But I never heard of milk helping with acne or liver support. If the study came from a producer of milk  imo i would reject the study.


----------



## Hell (Nov 28, 2011)

I drink it cause i love it, 1/2 gallon a day easy, if not more...


----------



## Prize (Nov 28, 2011)

I've been drinking raw organic skim milk from a local farm for a couple years. Milk straight from the teet!!! YUM!!! It tastes sooo much better than pasteurized milk. I don't know if it helps my liver but I've been the healthiest I've ever been in my life since I started drinking it. 5 gallons a week with protein powder and it tastes like melted ice cream!!

I don't worry about the lactose(milk sugar) in my diet, I eat everything I can that's clean to keep growing and easily maintain 10% BF... The small amount in it doesn't have the negative effect that a lot of people think it does.


----------



## Prize (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey D-Latsky, check this article out...

Milk: The New Sports Drink? A Review | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald


----------



## yerg (Nov 28, 2011)

Prize said:


> I've been drinking raw organic skim milk from a local farm for a couple years. Milk straight from the teet!!! YUM!!! It tastes sooo much better than pasteurized milk. I don't know if it helps my liver but I've been the healthiest I've ever been in my life since I started drinking it. 5 gallons a week with protein powder and it tastes like melted ice cream!!
> 
> I don't worry about the lactose(milk sugar) in my diet, I eat everything I can that's clean to keep growing and easily maintain 10% BF... The small amount in it doesn't have the negative effect that a lot of people think it does.


Comming from a teet sucker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## Prize (Nov 28, 2011)

yerg said:


> Comming from a teet sucker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


 
Yerg, your mother says Hi... She seems to enjoy the suction!!!!


----------



## yerg (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh no you didnt old man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Prize (Nov 28, 2011)

In the words of your mother...."yes,Yes,YEEESSSSS!!!"


----------



## bb75 (Nov 28, 2011)

I love TEET!!! Big old jiggley TEET....


----------



## vannesb (Nov 28, 2011)

Prize said:


> In the words of your mother...."yes,Yes,YEEESSSSS!!!"



That's tuff bro!!!


----------



## Prize (Nov 28, 2011)

vannesb said:


> That's tuff bro!!!


 
Yerg's my illegitimate son...We reconnected here on IM!!! It's just a father son sort of fun thing...


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2011)

Prize said:


> Yerg, your mother says Hi... She seems to enjoy the suction!!!!



Oh you are good!


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2011)

Who's your daddy yerg  one for HITMAN!!!


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 28, 2011)

Fucking love milk. Whole milk only. Soooo good.


----------



## GMO (Nov 28, 2011)

I drink the hell out of milk.  Not sure about the liver protection properties, but here is my morning liquid breakfast after I train:

16oz 2% milk
6 whole eggs
1cup oats
50g Whey Isolate
1 cup cottage cheese

Blend and chug you pussy bitches...


----------



## Laborer (Nov 28, 2011)

We drink lots and lots of milk here....About 8 gallons a week


As my 3 year old likes to say," mom milk makes me big and strong, juice just makes me pee"


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 28, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I read somewhere that milk can aid in liver support while on cycle. Does anyone have any info on this? I ve added milk back into my diet and have noticed I feel much better and my acne is clearing in just a week. Just curious if it's just me or is this for real.



Not sure, but I really wouldn't doubt it, cause there are all sorts of remedies that occur in nature.




Prize said:


> "yes,Yes,YEEESSSSS!!!"




But this statement made me think of a tune of long ago.

And it brought back mammaries, sorry, memories.






YouTube Video


----------



## vannesb (Nov 28, 2011)

Prize said:


> Yerg's my illegitimate son...We reconnected here on IM!!! It's just a father son sort of fun thing...



Lol


----------



## J.thom (Nov 28, 2011)

just had a large glass of milk to wash down two beef patties. mmmmmm soo good


----------



## yerg (Nov 28, 2011)

Ah Yeah, truce on the threads... continue shittalking by email!!!!!!!!!!lol
Im losing!@


Prize said:


> In the words of your mother...."yes,Yes,YEEESSSSS!!!"


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Nov 28, 2011)

In drink 3/4 of a gallon a day.  I used to crush a gallon of whole, but now I like 2%.  Milk is the easiest mass gainer IMO.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 28, 2011)

Got milk  anyone?


----------



## GMO (Nov 28, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Got milk  anyone?


Now that is what I'm talking about!


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Got milk  anyone?



Fuck yeah!!!


----------



## Laborer (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah buddy!


----------



## gamma (Nov 28, 2011)

Got milk....nice one vibrant .  On another note isn't to much milk a cause of kidney stones ..


----------



## Dolfan84 (Nov 29, 2011)

gamma said:


> Got milk....nice one vibrant .  On another note isn't to much milk a cause of kidney stones ..



Absolutely not. You do not develop kidney stones nor any other mineral deposits from drinking milk. However, many adults due suffer from varying degrees of lactose intolerance. That aside, I too love milk.


----------



## Prize (Nov 29, 2011)

SO, I have to ask.....Where did you guys finds these pictures of Yerg's Mother??!!!!!




Vibrant said:


> Got milk anyone?


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 29, 2011)

I drink lots of milk.  I have read several studies on the various effects,   whole milk works to train your body to burn fat.  I feel a definite difference in overall health when I drink lots as well.  The acne thing I've never heard of, but it wouldn't surprise.


----------



## squigader (Nov 29, 2011)

Keep it in your diet always. I'm not normally one to eat organic, but if you can spare the cash, go organic or grass fed with milk.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 29, 2011)

Chocolate Milk Study. 

http://oakbrooksc.com/docs/stager_chocmilk_study.pdf
http://www.webmd.com/fitness-exercise/news/20100604/chocolate-milk-refuels-muscles-after-workout
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/...to-boost-your-workout_n_925473.html#undefined


----------

